# CANON MG5250 unter Ubuntu 13.10 mittels WLAN



## m4rshm4llow (17. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe Ubuntu 13.10 mit VMware Workstation virtualisiert und will jetzt meinen Drucker CANON MG5250 installieren. Dieser steht in einem anderen Zimmer und ist über WLAN angebunden.

Ich habe die Treiber "Linux IJ Scanner Driver" und "Linux IJ Printer Driver" von der CANON Website heruntergeladen und über die .deb Dateien installiert.
Ich kann jedoch momentan weder drucken noch über "Simple Scan" scannen. Ich habe außerdem mal versuch "scangearmp" über das Terminal zu öffnen, das Programm findet jedoch keinen Scanner.

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.


----------



## MiToKo (17. März 2014)

Wurde der Drucker bei Systemeinstellungen/Drucker richtig erkannt?


----------



## m4rshm4llow (17. März 2014)

Ja, da stand der aber auch vor der Treiberinstallation schon drin. Wenn ich etwas drucken will erscheint oben rechts kurz ein Druckersymbol und verschwindet sehr schnell wieder und es passiert nichts.

EDIT: Okay das Drucken scheint nun wohl zu funktionieren, scannen kann ich aber immernoch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2014)

Welches system verwendest du als Host? Funktioniert die Scaneinheit dort?


----------



## m4rshm4llow (17. März 2014)

Ich verwende den Rechner aus der Signatur. Für die, die mobil online sind und die nicht sehen können: i7 4770k, MSI Z87-GD65, MSI GTX770, 2*4GB 1600 RAM, 120GB SSD mit Virtueller HDD darauf und Windows 8.1 Pro x64.
Der Scanner funktioniert auf dem System und wird mit dem MP Navigator EX 4.0 bedient.


----------



## maikeru (18. März 2014)

Vorab: mein Scanner ist von Hp und z.zt. habe ich kein Ubuntu zum testen installiert.

Ich verwende zum Scannen sane bezw. xsane (plugin) und gescannt wird im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm über genau dieses Plugin.

empfehle per paketmanager xsane zu installieren (als abhängigkeit sollten alle Pakete die zum scannen nötig sind automatisch mitgezogen werden)

und einmal testweise darüber zu probieren.


----------



## freezy94 (18. März 2014)

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Canon, welcher über meine NAS angeschlossen ist. Drucken, etc. funktioniert einwandfrei aber wehe es geht ums scannen...


----------



## m4rshm4llow (18. März 2014)

Falls noch jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem hat: Ich habe die Lösung!

Ich habe in die Datei */etc/sane.d/pixma.conf* folgende Zeile reigeschrieben:

bjnp://192.168.1.150

Dabei ist die IP in diesem Fall nur ein Beispiel, man muss halt die IP des Druckers im Netzwerk eingeben. Daraufhin funktionierte alles.


----------

